# Whats your back up fire starting method?



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

Matches and zippos aside what works for you?


punch


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

zippos matches flint plus the fireplace starter logs


----------



## badey (Nov 9, 2012)

flint and dryer lint.


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

^^^ i like i am going to pick up a couple of mag strikers too


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

A battery and steel wool.


----------



## lyz.grace (Nov 9, 2012)

.


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

I have boxes of dryer lint plus a metal match fire starter CountyComm - Metal Match Survival Fire Starter


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I just eat mexican the night before.


----------



## badey (Nov 9, 2012)

lyz.grace said:


> Can't say I have an actually lighter alternative outside of flint and lighters, but I've had good luck with cotton rounds soaked in candle wax as kindling. Dryer lint works, too, but the wax keeps the cotton rounds dry for camping, then you just rip them to get it started.
> 
> DIY: Campfire starters and candle jar storage | rebecca n. mckinnon


This is really similar to the mini-inferno. I have never tried it, but have heard good things about it.

Mini Inferno


----------



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

As much as I like Zippos, I highly advise against making them part of your essential gear. They are too unreliable. Vapors escape from the zippo far too easily, rendering it useless in as little as a week unless refilled constantly. Also, they are far from waterproof.

An absolute gem of gear I discovered is the Peanut Lighter. It has been riding on my keychain now (yes, its that small!) for about three years and I have yet to refill it. Totally waterproof (submergible even) and airtight. I'm not a smoker so I don't use it often but its comforting to know that since it rides with my keys I will most likely have it on me when I need it no matter where I am. And this thing lights easily every time. Here's one of many reviews I found:


----------



## BoneHead (Nov 8, 2012)

I need to try this.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

fedorthedog said:


> A battery and steel wool.


I have a couple of magnesium strikers, but I've heard that a 9 volt battery or most any battery and steel wool works well.
I'll be trying it out soon.


----------



## Preppy Prepper (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm partial to magnesium strikers. I've seen my dad's army ones lying around the house since childhood. I've never use them, but I have used flint. I'd like a bow drill kit for long term use.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

A bic lighter is one of my backups. I spend a few weeks a year in some very remote areas of Wyoming each year. The ability to make a fire under all conditions is essential. My favorite is petroleum jelly impregnated cotton balls and a fire steel. I am also a big fan of the K&M match case filled with waterproof matches. I usually have at least 3 different methods to start a fire on me.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

A Bic lighter is just a flint, some steel and butane.... All the components are there!

I prefer powdered zinc and powdered aluminum in a 60/40 mix.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Dryer lint and the hot spark on my key chain.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

First, second, or third backup???

I have multiple lighters, books of matches, a flint and steel with dryer lint in ziploc bags. 

Then there's the car battery with jumper cables in a pinch (assuming I'm driving it of course)... Or the flares I keep in my trunk.

If I'm already at my BOL, we have 2 ATV's and 2 lawn tractors, so there are more batteries in case I get that far without success.

I used to be good with a magnifying glass too, but it's been 5 years or more since I practiced that. 

On of the smaller projects I want to accomplish this spring is a fire piston. My brother made one a few years back, but I'd like one of my own to include in my preps... I'd also like to get good at making bow drills down the road.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

We have several different kinds. Including magnesium,flint,zippos and a several cans of lighter fluid,dryer lint,cotton balls soaked in vaseline, and probably a few others I can't think of off the top of my head.. It is much easier for us because we are already AT our BOL.. 

Although, we do still have a few alternative places to go if something bad were to happen here. It just makes it easier not having to worry about carrying our stuff if something happened. We are here already..


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have some .308 tracers.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> I have some .308 tracers.


You can use that for entertainment too..


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

We have two magnesium strikers. couple lighters and we have a box of wood matches with the ends dipped in wax kept in a waterproof container.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

1 lg Fresnel lens, 1 pocket sizes Fresnel lens, magnes. striker, and Fritos corn chips


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> We have several different kinds. Including magnesium,flint,zippos and a several cans of lighter fluid,dryer lint,cotton balls soaked in vaseline, and probably a few others I can't think of off the top of my head.. It is much easier for us because we are already AT our BOL..
> 
> Although, we do still have a few alternative places to go if something bad were to happen here. It just makes it easier not having to worry about carrying our stuff if something happened. We are here already..


That's the plan eventually...


----------

